# Do you feed heart as a muscle meat or organ meat?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been reading contradictory sources on this. Should I feed heart as an organ meat or as a muscle meat?

And would these organs be enough? Cow liver, cow heart, chicken heart, chicken liver, duck liver? The only spleen, kidneys, etc. are from pork around here but Nia is allergic to pork...what should I do?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Heart is a muscle meat, it's just a very important one  So don't skip it but don't count it in your organ %

For organs I tend to feed chicken livers, beef kidneys/livers, turkey kidneys/livers and green tripe. You could check grocery stories, butchers, and ethnic stores...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am only able to find pork and beef kidney but it is enough variety. Whole chickens have a bit of kidney tucked in the pelvis. They also have the gonads still attached lately. Max likes them and he likes organs, they probably count too. I would feed the 5% liver and use all the varieties of hearts and meats you can find. The dehydrated lamb lung I use as treats doesn't really count but cannot hurt. Whole small fish could help. I wouldn't worry that you cannot find spleen or kidney if you can feed tongue, heart, gizzard in good variety.


----------

